

Japanese Brand Manufactures a Celebrity - pwim
http://www.japantrends.com/ice-cream-campaign-creates-new-age-of-celebrities/

======
ChuckFrank
Honestly? There's no way this is true. I watched the video segment a half
dozen times, and Aimi's components do not look like those of the girls that
they are suggesting.

It's fantastic marketing though. "Let's make them think that a real girl is a
virtual girl whose pretending to be a real girl."

The website is fantastic. <http://www.icenomi.com/oshimen/index.html>

And with global coverage, it's a perfect campaign. And all this for Ice Cream.
Amazing.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/8587144/Japan-
creates-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/8587144/Japan-creates-more-
computerised-pop-stars.html)

Andrew Niccols did the same thing with SimOne. Pretending that she was
virtual, when in fact she wasn't. She was his wife.

------
geuis
It hints of Idoru, but isn't. This is much more like a Blue Ant kind of feel.
William Gibson references.

------
benzle
This also, <http://www.JapaneseBugFights.com>

------
wooster
Idoru, anyone?

~~~
william42
Makes me think of Superidol, actually.

<http://www.artbomb.net/comics/superidol.jsp>

------
ebiester
Does anyone remember the movie "Simone?"

